
Open source analog dev breadboard withaudio IO jacks, power, knobs, and bypass - em3rgent0rdr
https://www.crowdsupply.com/macrofab-inc/fx-development-board
======
em3rgent0rdr
I just backed these guys. Although it may not seem like it is worth $150, the
nice thing it presents a clean breadboard for designing circuit so you don't
have to worry about wiring the audio i/o jacks, the power supply, the control
knobs, or the bypass. So can focus only on what you care about.

